# Ahhhh!! What to do!



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 20, 2006)

Okay... bear with me.

I was going to rescue a chunky little guinea pig named Dexter. He was to come home with me tomorrow. Aside from being kept in a dirty cage and not getting any hay or veggies, he is otherwise healthy and lives with his girlfriend piggy. He's 4 years old, and I wanted to rescue him, but now I am in a bind.

I have these two other bonded guinea pigs that need to be rescued, and this dude wants $40 for me to take them off his hands. Deal. I'm supposed to be getting them tomorrow. But, they are severely sick and in need of a lot of medical help. They have mange mites, ear mites, URI's, one has a UTI, bumblefoot, one is missing toenails from where they have been ripped out of her foot, and she has epilepsy. She has about 2 seizures a day, but they don't seem overly bad. They last under a minute.

Here's my problem. I feel guilty. These two girls ARE coming home with me, because they are in depserate need of rescuing. However, I have NO room for Dexter right now, the chubby guinea pig that I was going to rescue. I feel bad that I am turning my back on him, even though he isn't in as much need of help, he just needs a good home. I'm trying to do a triage thing here... take the more critical ones. I've only got so much room for rescues!

Someone tell me not to feel guilty! It'll make me feel better. 

BTW, I need help with names. One is light beige and white, and one is a tri-color; black, white, and brown. I'm thinking... Charlie for the beige and white.... what do you guys think I should name the other one?


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 20, 2006)

Where is Dexter being kept right now? Perhaps you could clean out his cage and give him some hay without having to take him.

You definitely need to take the sick ones first.

You are :blueribbon:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 20, 2006)

I like Charlie and Emma for names, what do you guys think?

Charlie and Emma...

or

Charlie and Hannah?

or...

Emma and Hannah?

I *love* the name Charlie, no idea why. It can be a girl's name, right?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 20, 2006)

Dexter is being housed at his current owners. What I am going to do is take the two sick ones, and in a couple weeks, if he is still available, I'll go back for Dexter.


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 20, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> I *love* the name Charlie, no idea why. It can be a girl's name, right?


 Yep, it be a nickname for Charlotte.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 20, 2006)

Ooooo, nice!

I think I like Charlie and Emma, those sound like good names.

I'll be posting pics of my new gals tomorrow. I'm picking them up first thing in the morning.


----------



## Spring (Jul 20, 2006)

I guess not having hay and vegetables and in a bitof a dirty cage isn't the worst that could be happening with him. It's just reality if you don't have enough space, you can't rescue themall. If he's a nice chubby guinea pig, he's obviously not being starved!  Also, wouldn't he feel distressed if he were taken away from his little girly? Maybe you could give the owner a bag of hay to encourage her to start improving the piggys diet?

Oh Charlie is acute name! I had two guinea pigs named Tobby and Penny awhile ago when I was little . I think Charlie and Emma sound VERY cute!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, Dexter really isn't in the MOST need of rescuing, however he isn't being properly cared for.

However, the two I am getting tomorrow will be dead eventually, and soon, if something isn't done to help them. Which is why I am stepping in. I'm really excited, and cannot wait to receive them tomorrow!

They are both pretty shy, but will come up to you through the cage bars for some lovin'. They just want love and attention, something I don't think they have ever had. 

The story of these two are, they were left in a box in front of a vet clinic awhile back. It's about 100 here, we're in south Louisiana mind you. No holes cut in the box for ventilation. Vet found them when they opened that morning. Covered in flea's and mange mites and everything else mentioned above.

They gave them to the pet store down the street, and the owner is 'fostering' them. He refuses to treat the mange mites or fleas, or anything else. He figures if they die, they don't cost him anything. Well, I found out about it, and he wants $40 for the pair. Which, of course, I am handing over tomorrow so I can get them.

The one with epilepsy is the worst off. Half her hair is missing, and her skin is scabbed over with big holes all in it. In one of the scabbed over area's on her shoulderis a huge pocket of infection.Poor babies, I can't wait to get them tomorrow. A few weeks from now, they will be feeling so much better!


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 20, 2006)

Poor babies. :inlove:You are such a wonderful person. I only wish I had the room and time to do rescues right now. Be sure to take some photos and show us when you get them. :hug1

Don't feel bad about it either, you are doing the best you can and Dexter sounds like while he's not in the best hands, he's doing alright for now. The other two little ones need you so desperatley. btw - shame on the pet shop guy for charging you for taking the two babies. He should hand them over for free, I mean how cruel can people get??

:hug1Good luck with them. Keep us posted.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 20, 2006)

Will do!

I'm off to bed for the night, I am flat out exhausted. I just came back from a concert (local rock band) and it's been yearssince I went to a concert. Forgot how exhausting they can be!

Anyways, I'm getting them first thing in the morning (8:30am, actually). I'll have pictures upbefore noon of the little ladies.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 21, 2006)

Home with the new girls!!

I named the beige and white Charlie, and the black one Emma.

Charlie has a urinary tract infection, and one of her toes are infected from where her nail was ripped out on a wire bottom floor. She also has puss pocket sores on her back, and a bad outbreak of mange mites.

Emma also has nailed ripped out, and one is scabbed over. She keeps eating the scab, and it keeps bleeding. She has mange mites as well, scabs all over her skin under her hair, but not much loss of hair. Both of them have ear mites, and an upper respiratory infection. They also had severely overgrown nails.

Charlie also has epilepsy, and had a seizure this morning. 

They're on Baytril for the sores, URI, and UTI. Ivomec for the mange mites, and both were bathed with prescription Malseb antibacterial shampoo. They each get sprayed with the malaseb spray twice a day as well. Man oh man, the money...

Anyways, they are extremely scared. After being brought home, they've been shampoo'd, dried, nails clipped, ears clean, medicine put in the ears, medicine put in the mouth, and medicine put on their skin for the mites. They aren't happy campers! But should be feeling better soon. Here's the pics!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 21, 2006)

BTW, in the pic, Charlie's (the beige and white) eyes appear red. But believe it or not, they are BLUE! I've never seen a guinea pig with BLUE eyes!


----------



## Spring (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh those poor things! It made me in tears how bad they are!  Poor babies. The first picture looked like they were pretty good, but the close ups are terrible. I hope they recover well!

:bigtearsoor Pigs


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 21, 2006)

I am in tears too.

I am SOOO glad you got them.


----------



## Haley (Jul 21, 2006)

Sending lots of love and encouragement your way! You are so great for taking them in. Really, you are my hero!! 

That pet store owner sounds like a real jerk. How the heck is he charging you for taking them? You think he would just want to find them a good home with someone who will pay the vet bills...I doubt a regular customer would pay for them in that condition. Grrr. 

Glad you stepped in. Im sure they are too!

Haley

PS. It made me laugh when I read you were thinking of naming one Hannah...thats my last name (then you would have 2 pets with my first and last name .


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 21, 2006)

LOL Haley, I must have ESPN or something! That is weird about the names...

I stuck with Charlie and Emma though, the names just "fit".

I put them a small amount of veggies in there -- red bell peppers, mustard greens, and parsley, to see if they'd eat it. I went with the top 3 veggies highest in vitamin C, since they need it so badly right now. Emma likes it, Charlie is still too nervous. They both love the timothy hay though! I'm sure they never had any in their life...

The owner was an ass, pardon my french. And, he wanted to put them up for sell as well, to any customer that wanted a guinea pig. I was floored. Unless you know what you are doing, or plan to take them to a good vet, they would end up dying a painful death. Especially with the amount of problems they are having.

They are in a smallcage for the time being. It'll be a few weeks before I can get them a massive sizecage. I'm already broke and I haven't even gotten my paycheck yet, LOL. 

The cage is suitable for now though. Plus they'll get plenty of out of cage time in a few days, once they aren't in so much pain, and are a little more relaxed.

I wish I knew who owned these girls before... I'd like to do a number on them, then turn them in for animal cruelty. Some people have no heart!

Here's their temporary cage:


----------



## Haley (Jul 21, 2006)

You mean ESP? lol. you must!

Glad youre getting them some good healthy food! That ought to help them feel better. That cage is probably better than whatever conditions they were being housed in at their former home. They're really lucky to have you. 

It just kills me how people can neglect their animals so badly. And the pet store owner is just criminal for trying to sell these little ones to just anyone. Not many people would be willing to get them the care they need.

Your an Angel :bunnyangel:!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 22, 2006)

Piggy update:

Charlie, the beige and white one, looks baaaddd. She had 3 seizures yesterday, and 2 last night. She didn't sleep at all from the pain, she sat there and screamed all night. Obviously, I didn't get any sleep. 

The vet gave her some Rymadil today for pain, so hopefully she'll feel better. It makes her a little sleepy, so she's resting.

Come to find out, she also has a severe fungal infection from being kept in unsanitary conditions. So she is being bathed with this prescription antibiotic fungal shampoo, and being sprayed with this spray twice a day.

She is going back to the vet Monday, because she may have something called systemic mycosis, which is when they've got such a severe fungal infection that fungal spores have been ingested into their system, causing them to be ill.

If it's not one thing it's another...


----------



## Haley (Jul 22, 2006)

Aww. the poor little darling. Hope shes feeling better today. Your vet bill must be incredible! Shes lucky she has you.

Sending lots of love and prayers your way...

-Haley, Basil, Max, and Tumnus


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jul 22, 2006)

Awww its really sad how sick they are. I used to have little piggies. They are cute animals.. not that hard to take care of.. No reason for their condition. Hope your able with the help of the vet pull them around.

Cristy


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 22, 2006)

YAY good news!

The pain medicine finally kicked in, and she looks like she is feeling better because of it. She's moving around a good bit more, not one seizure from pain today, and she's eating a good bit too.

She wasn't happy earlier, when I had to crush a 50mg guinea pig Vit. C tablet up, mix it with karo syrup, and give it to her with a syringe. She kept making this face like, "leave me alone darn you!" But, she has to have them given to her everday for 7 days, to treat her Scurvy. After that, she'll be feeling better, and her daily veggies and pellets will be adequate vitamin c.

However, she did scratch earlier, and created 3 bleeding gashes in her back. I put some Neosporin w/ pain relief on them, and sheisn't biting at them as much.

*Whew* I'm pooped.


----------



## Haley (Jul 22, 2006)

Glad to hear shes feeling better! 

You MUST be pooped...you really have your hands full! Hope she continues to improve...she has an excellent nurse :bunnynurse


----------



## cheryl (Jul 22, 2006)

I just don't understand how anyone could mistreat an innocent animal,it's cruel,sad and unfair and makes me feel like i wanna cry for all these abused animals in the world(i do cry when i see pictures of mistreated animals though)i'm very sensitive.

But anyway it's so good of you to take these little piggies and give them a comfy home and the warmth of a caring heart,and the medical treatment that they so desperately need:bouquet:



cheryl


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the kind words, they mean more to me than y'all will ever know.

I have a lot of 'family' issues, so I tend to stay stressed. My animals are my therapy. They help me as much as I help them.


----------



## Spring (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm so glad she's improving! Can we see any updated pics?  So by the sounds of it Charlie and Emma think they've just gone to piggy heaven! All the love and fussy over by their mommy .

Such darlings .


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 23, 2006)

Spring, I'll get some updated pics this morning. Charlie's back still looks horrible, but she is feeling much better with the pain meds. Right now she has her head dug into her huge pile of Timothy Hay, and she is working away at it.


----------



## Spring (Jul 23, 2006)

Aww! I'm so glad that they are feeling better. I can't wait to see what they look like all healthy and healed! .


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey guys, Charlie is still moving around okay, as long as she has her pain meds in her. Her back was one huge scab, but between the medicated baths, and her scratching, the entire scab has come off. Her back is now covered in bleeding sores and exposed flesh. She looks like a burn victim. The vet said it'll get worse, as it's doing, before it gets better.

I tried putting a sock on her, to keep her from scratching the wounds, but it stayed on a full 3 seconds:







Here are some updated pics of her back that I just now took. Her bumblefoot is looking *somewhat* better, but it's still real inflammed, and very painful for her. But, she's a heck of a trooper, and she's doing her best to get better, little by little. 
















She is having some problems with her teeth now too. They aren't overgrown or mis-aligned, surprisingly, but her gums are overgrowing in between her two top teeth. So we're going to have to get that looked at...

That's all for now!


----------



## aeposten (Jul 24, 2006)

What a brave girl! In spite of the bleeding her skin looks much cleaner and healthier. It's so wonderful that you're caring for them.

You and your piggies will be in my thoughts!

-Amy


----------



## Spring (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie does seem to be looking better! Her skin looks so much better! Her eyes are so bright and she's looking wonderful!  That's fantastic! And how's little Emma? 

Hehe I love guinea pig toes!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey guys! Little Emma is doing wonderfully. She, too, is such a little trooper even though her injuries aren't as severe. She is battling a nasty upper respiratory infection, but her antibiotics are getting rid of that.

I was SO STEAMED today you guys! I went to the pet store whereI used to work,as they are the only place in the city that has a pet pharmacy. Since my veterinarian does not carry the liquid Baytril, which the rodent's take, I get it at the pharmacy.

Well, they have been letting me buy the Baytril without a prescription since I rescue animals, and since I have two rats that have Mcyo and will be on Baytril for the rest of their lives (they're 3). They aren't doing me a huge favor, my vet said he would write me the prescription for however much I need for whenever I need it, since I run a rescue.

Anyways, I was in there earlier buying a large bottle of Baytril. I told them I'd be back in a week after I was done treating the guinea pigs, to buy another bottle since this one wouldn't last but maybe a week since the guinea pigs are taking so much. It's $50 a bottle, so they can kiss my a**.

The old hag in the pharmacy goes: "What guinea pigs?" And I explained about them. She goes: "Oh those? Yeah, they need to be euthanized. You should bring them in tomorrow to have it done. I mean, a URI, and skin infections and everything? That's not worth your money or your time! Really, just have them put to sleep. They're just nasty rodents." And the other RUDE girl back there goes, "Yeah, spend your money on better things." 

Wanted. To. Strangle. Them. 

Litterally.

I do NOT want them thinking they are doing me a favor any longer. I am calling my vet tomorrow and telling him to write me out a prescription for the Baytril. A**holes.

Okay, so she is sick. So I should put Charlie down?!?! I'm ready to go off into a rampage!!! I do NOT think so. She is doing very good, and has come so far. I would NEVER think of EVER giving her up, or putting her to sleep. 

N.E.V.E.R.!

Anyhoo, Charlie is still sitting here scratching her wounds real bad. I went and bought a ferret shirt, and it still came off of her. *Sigh* I'm going to continue putting Neosporin on it, and they'll heal slowly.

Okay, that's all for now.


----------



## Spring (Jul 25, 2006)

What hags! Yeah, just because it takes some sort of effort you should end the poor things life.. uh no. They didn't want to be put in that horrible condition. They didn't want to be neglected and left to suffer. They didn't want to end up like this. Why should they pay for someones lack of responsibility and respect? I would have yelled and screamed at those:censored2 and told them exactly where they should go. Like come on, you work at a vets clinic and your recommending to put an animal down because it has some cost and time with it? Stupid morons. I would have gone nuts yelling at them!
:grumpy
I'm so glad they are improving! Hang in there, you're doing a fantastic job . You and your little critters will be in my thoughts.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 27, 2006)

Update!

Emma and Charlie are doing good. Emma still has the sneezes, but no congestion or anything. So, I took her off the Baytril, since it seems to be allergies.

Charlie's back WAS doing better, until she chewed a hole in her lower half. Jeeez, let it heal! No more seizues though, she hasn't had one in 5 days. She's still on her pain meds off and on, however,because she's still in a bit of pain.

Both of them are due for another Ivomec treatment today for their mites. This is the second weekly treatment, and they have one more to go. 

Here are some update pictures:

Charlie's back:






Charlie:






Emma:


----------



## m.e. (Jul 27, 2006)

Look at those beautiful girls! :inlove:

You've done such a wonderful job with them, MBH :hug:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 27, 2006)

:yeahthat

:great:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting a pair of guinea pigs. I'd like to adopt or rescue them, but can't really find anything in my area. 

Any suggestions? 

I've noticed a lot of people keep them in NIC cages only one grid high with no top. Don't they jump or climb?


----------



## Spring (Jul 28, 2006)

O my, my mom was so close to getting a piggy from Petsmart on an 'impulse' buy today!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 28, 2006)

I've looked at the petstore piggies, but they don't look very well cared for. It's so sad. They throw them together and they fight, or they have parasites, etc. 

I've wanted one since I was a child. I've just started doing my research and I really want to get a pair now. 

My husband is going to kill me.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a guinea pig pair and I love them. Im allergic to them, but it doesn't stop me from looking after them and cuddling them. Some people are really born evil. 

Guinea pigs cant climb or jump at all (bless them) so there is no need for lids on their cages. I have mine outside in a hutch and run so I need to have a lid on mine to stop anything getting in. They really are great fun pets and very easy to look after. I would never regret getting them. 

I really envy you for looking after these lovely girls and I am sure they will get better quickly in your hands! They seem to be already


----------



## Spring (Jul 28, 2006)

I love Petsmart- they take the best of care (well atleast the store near me) for their animals. I still don't like the fact that they sell live animals, but still. The pigs had a clean cage, a hidey igloo, hay, pellets, chew toys, and even a bowl full of fruits and vegies! (I think there was oranges, celeryI think, banana and lots of other yummy stuff). To me, this is fantastic care! 

Me and my mom are still thinking about it, but I'm wondering, can they live on their own? One of the pigs was sort of being left alone (There was 3 males). I do have the pretty pig purple cage from Pebbles. I don't know, I guess it was just a crazy thought between my mom and me, but I would like to get piggies again .


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 28, 2006)

Why dont you get three piggies then 

In my opinion I think keeping an animal on its own is cruel as they have no physical contact with the same species as them. Its like us not seeing another human being the rest of our lifes. 

But I dont see no reason not to get a piggie as I am sure you will give it lots of cuddles etc that it wont get in a pet shop. 

Lindsay XxX


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 30, 2006)

We...



















Have...





















HAIR!!!!!



YAY! Charlie finally has a good amount of hair growing back! She's still biting and scratching, but doing much better than before. Her sores are finally starting to heal, and she has little hair poofies coming in. WOOHOO!!!!

Pictures later this evening!


----------



## aeposten (Jul 30, 2006)

YIPPIE!


----------



## Spring (Jul 30, 2006)

Go Charlie!

:woohoo:happydance:thumbup:jumpforjoy::groupparty:

That's great! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 31, 2006)

This reply is pic heavy! I took a bunch of nice new pictures of Charlie and Emma tonight. Charlie's back looks SO much better, I'm so thrilled! Here's the pics of my gals!


----------



## Emma.L (Jul 31, 2006)

I think those 2 pigs look adorable, but i just hate to look at the scars and overgrown nail pictures, it just makes me very depressed. I wud like to get a guinea pig but my mum wont allow it. I hope they are both well and safe. One of them has the same name as me!


----------



## Emma.L (Jul 31, 2006)

Those pics are fantastic!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::elephant::elephant:


----------



## Spring (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh! What an improvement! That's great!


----------

